# net/vether-kmod fails to load



## tarkhil (Nov 4, 2020)

I've tried to install net/vether-kmod, both from ports and from packages. It fails to load 

```
link_elf_obj: symbol ifnet undefined
linker_load_file: /boot/modules/if_vether.ko - unsupported file type
```
I'm running 12.1-RELEASE-p10, with fresh sources.

I have no idea on fixing this...

--
Alex


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2020)

tarkhil said:


> I'm running 12.1-RELEASE-p10, with fresh sources.


Where did you get the source from? I suspect the version of the source doesn't match with the version of your installed kernel.

That said, the package is built for 12.1, so that should definitely match.


----------



## tarkhil (Nov 4, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Where did you get the source from? I suspect the version of the source doesn't match with the version of your installed kernel.
> 
> That said, the package is built for 12.1, so that should definitely match.


Source should have been updated by freebsd-update; /usr/src/UPDATING shows

20191104:
        12.1-RELEASE.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2020)

Just did a test build on one of my machines and I get the exact same failure. There's probably a bug somewhere, you should report it: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/


```
Nov  4 14:17:03 molly kernel: link_elf_obj: symbol ifnet undefined
Nov  4 14:17:03 molly kernel: linker_load_file: /boot/modules/if_vether.ko - unsupported file type
```


----------

